# هل الأناجيل الأربعة ورسائل بولس ويوحنا تنفي ألوهية المسيح؟



## ThE GrEaT OnE (12 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم

و بعد فمن  المعلوم أن أحد أهم العقائد التي ترتكز عليها الديانة النصرانية، العقيدة بإلـهية  السيد المسيح (على نبينا و عليه الصلاة و السلام)، و هذه العقيدة تشكل في الواقع  أحد الاختلافات الأساسية بين النصرانية و الإسلام. فكما نعلم، يعلمنا الإسلام أن  المسيح لم يكن إلا عبداً مخلوقاً لله عز و جل و رسولا نبيا كسائر الأنبياء من قبله،  في حين تقرر العقيدة النصرانية أن المسيح هو الله تعالى نفسه، و بتعبير أكثر  تفصيلا: هو شخص الابن من الذات الإلـهية: " الواحدة المؤلفة من ثلاثة  أشخاص "!  الذي تجسد و صار بشراً و جاء إلى هذا العالم بصورة إنسان مثلنا لكي يعيش بيننا ثم  يتألم و يصلب حتى تكون آلامه و دمه المسكوب على الصليب و موته وسيلة لتكفير خطيئة  البشر الأصلية التي ورثوها جميعا بالولادة عن أبيهم آدم، و يؤكد النصارى أن لا نجاة  لأحد من الخلق إلا إذا آمن بإلـهية المسيح و بكونه الله المتجسد و اعتقد بأنه صلب  و مات تكفيرا عن خطايانا.


* و قد كنت أظن ـ مثل ما يظن أغلب  المسلمين ـ أن الذي دعا و يدعو إخواننا النصارى إلى الإيمان بهذه العقيدة التي يصعب  على العقل أن يستسيغها، لا بد أن يكون نصوصا صريحة من الأقوال و الأحوال التي  تنسبها الأناجيل الرسمية للسيد المسيح  عليه السلام،  نصوص يبين المسيح لهم فيها أنه إلـههم و ربهم و معبودهم الذي جاء بنفسه إلى هذا  العالم  لتخليصهم، و أن الله تعالى ثلاث آلهة و أن لا نجاة إلا بالتسليم بألوهية  المسيح و بعبادته. إلى أن وقع بيدي لأول مرة الإنجيل , عندما أهداه لي أحد الشباب الذي يقوم بالتبشيرMy Rock:smil12:، فبدأت  أقرأ منه و أتأمل بشكل خاص أقوال سيدنا المسيح  عليه السلام،  فإذا بي أفاجأ بنصوص يؤكد فيها المسيح بكل صراحة بشريته و إنسانيته، كالتي يقول  فيها عن نفسه مرارا أنه ابن الإنسان أو أنه إنسان و رجل مرسل من الله، و نصوص تفيد  عبادة المسيح لله عز و جل و صلاته له و دعائه إياه، و نص يرفض فيه المسيح أن يسميه  تلميذه بالمعلم الصالح و يقول له: " لماذا  تدعوني صالحا؟ ليس أحد صالحا إلا واحدٌ و هو الله  "، و نصوص تذكر أن المسيح جاع و عطش و تعب و نام أو أن الشيطان يمتحنه  …  و غير ذلك مما يتنافى تماما مع القول بألوهية المسيح و أنه الله المتجسد، علاوة على  أنه لفت نظري أيضا أن المسيح إن سمى نفسه ابن الله فإنه اعتبر أيضا ـ في مواضع  عديدة من الإنجيل ـ كل بارٍّ متَّقٍ لله، ابناً لله. و هو كذلك إن سمَّى الله تعالى  أباه فإنه اعتبره أبانا جميعا أيضا في كثير من مواضع كلامه.....، و كانت قمة  الاندهاش عندما طالعت قول المسيح ـ في أواخر إنجيل يوحنا ـ: " اذهبي إلى أخوتي و قولي  لهم: إني أصعد إلى أبي و أبيكم و إلـهي و إلـهكم!  "مصرحا بأن الله تعالى إلـهه.*


*فدفعني هذا إلى أن أبدأ من جديد  قراءة متمعنة للأناجيل، و قد أعياني البحث عبثا أن أجد عبارة واحدة صريحة لسيدنا  المسيح عليه السلام  نفسه يدعو فيها أتباعه للإيمان بألوهيته و بلزوم عبادته، أو يصرِّح فيها لهم بأنه  رب العالمين و إلـه الخلائق أجمعين المتجسد الذي انقلب بشرا، أو يصرح لهم فيها  بعقيدة التثليث التي هي الركيزة الأساسية للنصرانية، فلم أجد شيئا من ذلك، بل كل ما  وجدته كان نصوصا تعاكس ذلك تماما، أي تؤكد عبودية المسيح لله عز و جل و أنه لا  يعدو كونه نبيا خادما لله و رسولا لله تعالى متِّبعا أمره، منفِّذا مشيئته  و مبلِّغا رسالاته.*


*لما وصلت للإنجيل الرابع قرأتُ  في افتتاحيته ـ التي هي بالطبع ليوحنا و ليست من كلام المسيح  عليه السلام  ـ عبارة توحي بتأليه المسيح، و ذلك حين قال: "  و كان الكلمة الله "   و يقصد بالكلمة المسيح، لأنه قال فيما بعد: "  و الكلمة صار جسدا "  فالنتيجة أن الله تعالى صار جسدا، تعالى الله عن ذلك. * 
 و كذلك لدى  مطالعتي لرسائل بولس الملحقة بالأناجيل وقفت على ثلاث أو أربع عبارات يبدو فيها  لأول وهلة أنه يرفع المسيح لمصاف الإلـه، أو يصفه بأوصاف ملكوتية إلـهية....

* فقلت في نفسي لا بد أن هذه العبارات  هي البذرة و الأساس لفكرة تأليه المسيح في النصرانية، لكني تساءلت في نفسي مستغربا:  كيف لا يتفكر إخواننا النصارى الذي يطالعون الأناجيل، فيسألون أنفسهم: هل من  المعقول أن يسكت نبيهم و معلمهم الأول المسيح  عليه السلام  عن بيان ما هو أساس الدين و ركنه الركين و شرط النجاة فيه، الذي هو ـ حسب اعتقادهم  ـ الإيمان بألوهية المسيح و بأنه الله المتجسد و بالتثليث، و تركَ بيان هذه الحقائق  الخطيرة لمن بعده؟! و متى كان من الجائز بالعقل و المنطق أن يكتم النبي أو الرسول  أساس الدين و الهدف الذي لأجله بعث و يترك بيان ذلك لمن جاؤوا بعده؟! أفلا يدل عدم  دعوة المسيح عليه السلام  نفسه لتلك العقائد أنها ليست من رسالته بل هي تفسيرات بعدية دخيلة؟*


*و ليس:kap: قصدي من الموضوع التهجُّم على إخواننا النصارى، الذين تربطنا بهم رابطة الوطن الواحد :new8:و البلد  الواحد و المصير الواحد، بل تربطني ببعض منهم  زمالة دراسةٍ و جيرة  حيّ و ذكريات عزيزة،  أو إثارة الفتنة بالطعن في دينهم، حاشا و كلا، كيف و دينهم في  عقيدتنا دين سماوي من عند الله تعالى ربنا و ربهم:kap:، فيه أسمى و أرفع التعاليم،  و إنما الموضوع حوار هادئ أدعوهم فيه للعودة لأناجيلهم نفسها ليروا فيها عبودية  المسيح لله تعالى، فيتركوا الغلو بالمسيح، الذي قام به بعض أسلافهم في ماضي الزمن،  و يعودوا لوحدانية الله النقية الخالصة و إفراد ذاته بالإلـهية دون مشاركة أي ذات  أو شخص آخر له فيها، ذلك التوحيد الذي كان عين و لب دعوة سيدنا المسيح  عليه السلام  و ذلك عملا بقوله تعالى: * *{قل  يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء بيننا و بينكم أن لا نعبد إلا الله و لا نشرك  به شيئا و لا يتخذ بعضنا بعضا أربابا من دون الله فإن تولوا فقولوا اشهدوا بأنَّا  مسلمون}**، هذا  من جهة، و من الجهة الأخرى، الكتاب موجه أيضا للقارئ المسلم، خاصة أولئك الذين هم  عرضة لدعايات و تأثير المبشرين، ليزدادوا يقينا بصحة ما أخبر به القرآن الكريم عن  المسيح و رسالته بأنه عبدٌ رسولٌ أمرَ الناس بعبادة الله ربه و ربهم، لا أكثر.   إن  أريد إلا الإصلاح ما استطعت و ما توفيقي إلا بالله عليه توكلت و إليه أنيب، و الحمد  لله رب العالمين.   
*

أنا حاضر للرد​


----------



## My Rock (12 سبتمبر 2006)

ناقلي مقال بقلم سعد رستم و ناسبه لنفسك؟

ولا ومكلف نفسك وواضع اسمي في الموضوع على أساس انك كاتبه؟

اذا المقدمة ناقلها عن الكاتب و لم تكلف نفسك كتابة موضوعك حتى نتناقش فيه, كيف سنتناقش في الفصول القادمة؟

هل ستنسخ و تلصق لي محتوى الكتاب الذي يبدأ بفصوله من:

الفصل الأول : النصوص الإنجيلية النافية لإلــهية عيسـى و المثبتة لعبوديته

الى

الفصل الثالث : نفي ألوهية المسـيح في رسائل القديسين بولـس و يوحـنا
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  

كيف سنتناقش في موضوع قص و نسخ؟
اذا كنت عمرك لم تفتح الكتاب المقدس! كيف ستتناقش مع اهل الكتاب؟

اليس هذا استخفاف بعقل القارئ قبل عقلك؟

و عجبي...


----------



## ThE GrEaT OnE (12 سبتمبر 2006)

أولا هذا ليس استخفاف ولا شيء ولكن مجرد مقدمه لفتح الموضوح حيث أن هذا الموضوع لفت نظري ولم أجد بداية له أفضل من مقالة عد رستم للبدايه لا أكثر 

أنا فاهم ومين قالك قالك اني ناوي أنقل حاجه تاني دي مجرد بدايه للموضوع 

من اللي المكتوب في الموضوع !!!

ماهو ردك على هذه الشبهه اذا كان يوسع بنفسه لم يذكر انه الله(باختصار عندك كلام تقوله)

ومين قالك اني مقريتش الكتاب المقدس ومعرفش حاجه عنو

واطمئن مش حنقل حاجه تاني .....


----------



## My Rock (12 سبتمبر 2006)

ThE GrEaT OnE قال:


> أولا هذا ليس استخفاف ولا شيء ولكن مجرد مقدمه لفتح الموضوح حيث أن هذا الموضوع لفت نظري ولم أجد بداية له أفضل من مقالة عد رستم للبدايه لا أكثر .....


 
أنا كنت مستغرب فقط, اذا مقدمة نسخ و لصق, يبقى الموضوع حيكون ايه... و بصراحة مواضيعك الاخر النسخ و اللصق هي الى خلتني افكر بأن موضوع هذا كمان نسخ و لصق





> ماهو ردك على هذه الشبهه اذا كان يوسع بنفسه لم يذكر انه الله(باختصار عندك كلام تقوله)


 
أين هي الشبهة يا اخي؟ انا لا ارى سوى كلام انشائي لا يحتوي على دليل ولا برهان و لا نص و لا شاهد و لا شئ!





> واطمئن مش حنقل حاجه تاني


 
أتمنى ذلك فعلا

المهم اكمل الموضوع لو حاب

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ThE GrEaT OnE (12 سبتمبر 2006)

خد عندك

من نصوص الكتاب المقدس التي بتنفي ألوهية المسيح من العهد الجديد

*نجيل يوحنا (19 / 1ـ 3):

" تكلم يسوع بهذا و رفع عينيه نحو السماء و قال: أيها الآب  قد أتـت الساعة. و هذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإلـه الحقيقي وحدك و  يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته ".

في الآية دي بين عيسى عليه السلام أن النجاة في الأخره تتركز في الإيمان بأن الآب هو الإلـه الحقيقي وحده، فلفظة وحدك صريحة قاطعة في  انفراد الآب بالألوهية، و عدم مشاركة أي شخص آخر  و منهم المسيح الابن  له فيها.  و يؤكد هذه أكثر عطف المسيح، كرسولٍ لله تعالى، فيما يجب معرفته و الإيمان به. 

و  هوده نفسن اللذي قاله القرآن الكريم و هو وجوب الإيمان بالله وحده لا شريك له، و بأن  المسيح رسول الله، 
_______________________________________________________________________

**و في إنجيل متى (20 / 16 ـ 17): 

" و إذا واحد تقدم و قال: أيها المعلم الصالح أي صلاح أعمل  لتكون لي الحيوة الأبدية؟ فقال (المسيح) له: و لماذا تدعوني صالحا؟ ليس أحد صالحا  إلا واحد و هو الله. و لكن إذا أردت أن تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا "[5] .

اذا لقد نفى يسوع عليه السلام بكل صراحة عن نفسه  الصلاح، و لعل المقصود به الصلاح الذاتي المطلق أي القداسة الذاتية المطلقة، و  أثبته لله الواحد فقط. و لا أدل من هذا على نفيه الألوهية عن نفسه، إذا كان عليه السلام لم يرض بأن يوصَفَ حتى بالصالح فقط، فكيف يمكن أن يرضى   بأن يوصَف بأنه إلـهنا و ربنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

_______________________________________________________________________ 
**رسالة بولس إلى أهل أفسس (4 / 6):  

" ربٌّ واحد، إيمان واحد، معمودية واحدة. إلـه و آب واحد  للكل، الذي على الكل و بالكل و في كلكم ".


* 
*
 *
*


*


----------



## ma7aba (13 سبتمبر 2006)

> خد عندك
> 
> من نصوص الكتاب المقدس التي بتنفي ألوهية المسيح من العهد الجديد
> 
> ...


مشكلة السائل المسلم انه يصدق كل مايقولونه له هل قرأت الإصحاح كامل
الجواب بالتأكيد لا لأنه لو قراته كاملا وفهمته لما كنت كتبت ماكتبت  تعالوا نرى الحقيقة
أولا الآية هي من الإصحاح 17 وليست من الإصحاح 19 دليل انك قد قصيت ولصقت ولم تعذب نفسك أن تبحث هل هذه الآية موجودة ام لا
ثانياً
لنرى الآية كاملة

1. تكلم يسوع بهذا ورفع عينيه نحو السماء وقال ايها الآب قد أتت الساعة.مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك ايضا
2  اذ اعطيته سلطانا على كل جسد ليعطي حياة ابدية لكل من اعطيته.
3  وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته.
4  انا مجدتك على الارض.العمل الذي اعطيتني لاعمل قد اكملته.
5  والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم
6. انا اظهرت اسمك للناس الذين اعطيتني من العالم.كانوا لك واعطيتهم لي وقد حفظوا كلامك.
7  والآن علموا ان كل ما اعطيتني هو من عندك.
8  لان الكلام الذي اعطيتني قد اعطيتهم وهم قبلوا وعلموا يقينا اني خرجت من عندك وآمنوا انك انت ارسلتني.
9  من اجلهم انا اسأل.لست اسأل من اجل العالم بل من اجل الذين اعطيتني لانهم لك.
10  وكل ما هو لي فهو لك.وما هو لك فهو لي وانا ممجد فيهم.
11. ولست انا بعد في العالم واما هؤلاء فهم في العالم وانا آتي اليك.ايها الآب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن.
12  حين كنت معهم في العالم كنت احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني حفظتهم ولم يهلك منهم احد الا ابن الهلاك ليتم الكتاب.
13  اما الآن فاني آتي اليك.واتكلم بهذا في العالم ليكون لهم فرحي كاملا فيهم.
14  انا قد اعطيتهم كلامك والعالم ابغضهم لانهم ليسوا من العالم كما اني انا لست من العالم.
15  لست اسأل ان تأخذهم من العالم بل ان تحفظهم من الشرير.
16  ليسوا من العالم كما اني انا لست من العالم.
17. قدسهم في حقك.كلامك هو حق.
18  كما ارسلتني الى العالم ارسلتهم انا الى العالم.
19  ولاجلهم اقدس انا ذاتي ليكونوا هم ايضا مقدسين في الحق
20. ولست اسأل من اجل هؤلاء فقط بل ايضا من اجل الذين يؤمنون بي بكلامهم.
21  ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الآب فيّ وانا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني.
22  وانا قد اعطيتهم المجد الذي اعطيتني ليكونوا واحد كما اننا نحن واحد.
23  انا فيهم وانت فيّ ليكونوا مكملين الى واحد وليعلم العالم انك ارسلتني واحببتهم كما احببتني
24. ايها الآب اريد ان هؤلاء الذين اعطيتني يكونون معي حيث اكون انا لينظروا مجدي الذي اعطيتني لانك احببتني قبل انشاء العالم.
25  ايها الآب البار ان العالم لم يعرفك.اما انا فعرفتك وهؤلاء عرفوا انك انت ارسلتني.
26  وعرفتهم اسمك وسأعرفهم ليكون فيهم الحب الذي احببتني به واكون انا فيهم
(SVD)
الأحمر ناسوت والأزرق لاهوت وأظن الكلام بسيط وليس بحاجة لأي شرح وإن لم تفهمه أنا جاهز للشرح 
وبشكل مفصل اي كلمة كلمة وجملة جملة ولكن ركز على كلمة أنا والآب واحد انا فيك وانت في وليكوكنوا واحد كما نحن واحد
أظن تصريح واضح وواضح جداً
باقي الآيات اجيب عليها ولكن ارغب بأن لا نخلط الأمور ولنبقى نناقش آية آية


----------



## حسن المهدي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

أولا
هل الانجيل -أو على الأقل الآيات السابقة - اوحيت إلى كاتبها نصا... ام انها تعبير بكلماته هو؟؟


----------



## Fadie (13 سبتمبر 2006)

بأسلوب بسيط نرد على شبهة يوحنا17:3

*العدد الثالث من الاصحاح السابع عشر فى انجيل يوحنا

(وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته)

يقولون ان هذه الاية تعنى انه لا اله الا الله و ان المسيح رسول الله...!

هل هذا الكلام الصحيح؟؟؟

و هل هو يوافق تعليم الكتاب؟؟؟

ام انهم ارادوا فهم ما يريدوه فقط و تغاضوا عما لا يريدوا ان يفهموا؟؟؟

نتكلم الان عن الحياة الابدية بفكر منفتح غير متعصب لرأي معين مكفرا من خالفه فى هذا الرأى.

فى رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح الاول و ابتداء من العدد الاول يقول البشير:

1 الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته ايدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة.

من هو الذى كان منذ البدا و سمعوه و رأوه بيعونهم و شاهدوه و لمسته ايديهم؟؟؟

2 فان الحياة أظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الابدية التي كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا.

الحياة الابدية التى كانت عند الاب اظهرت و هم راوا و شهدوا بذلك و يخبرونا بالحياة الابدية التى كانت عند الاب و اظهرت لنا...كيف اظهرت لنا الحياة الابدية؟؟؟و كيف رأيناه؟؟؟

3 الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم ايضا شركة معنا.واما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح.

شركتهم هم مع الاب و ابنه يسوع المسيح...

اذن من كان يتكلم عنه يوحنا هو يسوع المسيح...كان هو الكلمة منذ البدأ...و كانت خطة الله لفداء البشر منذ الازل موجودة و اظهرت لهم و راوه متجسدا فى وسطهم من جهة كلمة الله الحياة....

فيقول البشير فى انجيله فى الاصحاح الثالث و العدد السادس و الثلاثين

الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة ابدية.والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله

من يؤمن بالابن فله الحياة الابدية...و من لا يؤمن به فلن يرى حياة...

طيب هنؤمن بالمسيح كأيه؟؟؟

كرسول؟؟؟كنبى؟؟كأنسان؟؟؟

لاء نرجع و نشوف قبلها فى نفس الاصحاح و العدد الرابع عشر و يقول:

وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي ان يرفع ابن الانسان

لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية

فاكرين فى سفر الخروج لما الثعابين كانت بتلدغ شعب اسرائيل و من كانت تلدغه حية كان يموت فورا...فاكرين؟؟؟

الله امر موسى بصنع حية من النحاس و رفعها فوق قمة عالية و قال له ان كل من تلدغه حية و يذهب و مجرد ينظر للحية النحاسية المرفوعة يبرأ تماما و ينقذ من الموت !!!

طيب ليه المسيح شبه رفع الحية برفعه؟؟؟هل يقصد انه يرفع ولا يصلب؟؟؟

رفعت الحية قديما حتى ان اى انسان يكون قد اتلدغ من الحية فهو حتما سيموت و لكن بمجرد نظرة الى الحية النحاسية يبرا هذا الانسان و ينقذ من حكم الموت...

و كذلك ابن الانسان رفع على ربوة عالية يقال لها الجلجثة و صلب على الصليب حتى ان كل من ينظر الى صليبه و يؤمن به مخلصا و فاديا من الخطية يبرأ من خطيته و ينقذ من حكم الموت المحقق الذى لا رجاء له الا بموت المسيح...

و لننظر الان الى العدد التالى

لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.

فان اقتران الايمان بالابن ببذل الابن يؤكد ان الايمان بالابن يكون على انه المبذول من اجلنا و ليس مجرد بشر مرسل من الله...فكل من يؤمن بفداء فله الحياة الابدية و من لا يؤمن بالابن فلن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله...

و حين وقف المسيح يصلى للاب فى انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح17 قال ان الانسان ينال حياته الابدية بالايمان باله واحد خالق للجميع و بالابن المرسل و الذى ما ارسل الا بهدف فداء الانسان و خلاص البشرية من جحيم ابدى و هلاك محقق...

اذن وصلنا الان الى نقطتين و هما الايمان باله واحد فقط لا غيره و الايمان بفداء الابن...ماذا ايضا؟؟؟

يقول معلمنا يعقوب فى رسالته ان ايمان بدون اعمال ميت...

اذن بدون اعمال فالايمان لا يساوى شىء

و قد قال المسيح ذلك حين تقدم اليه احدهم يسأله ماذا افعل لأرث الحياة الابدية فى انجيل متى الاصحاح19ابتداء من عدد16 فكانت وصية المسيح له هى تنفيذ وصايا الناموس العشر بمحبة الرب الاله من كل القلب و العقل و الفكر و محبة القريب كالنفس

و هنا اوضح المسيح ان قريبه ليس اليهودى فقط بل كل البشر كما تعرفون من خلال مثل السامرى الصالح...

و جميعنا نعرف ان الكتاب المقدس هو وحدة واحدة متكاملة لا يقتطع جزا منه دون الاخر

اذن الحياة الابدية هى:

الايمان بأله واحد فقط و خالق واحد للكون

الايمان بفداء الابن للانسان ليخلصه من خطيئته و حكم الموت الصادر عليه

اعمال الانسان فى حياته لأن ايمان بدون اعمال ميت*


----------



## ThE GrEaT OnE (13 سبتمبر 2006)

أهلا *ma7aba 

*


> مشكلة السائل المسلم انه يصدق كل مايقولونه له هل قرأت الإصحاح كامل
> الجواب بالتأكيد لا لأنه لو قراته كاملا وفهمته لما كنت كتبت ماكتبت  تعالوا نرى الحقيقة
> أولا الآية هي من الإصحاح 17 وليست من الإصحاح 19 دليل انك قد قصيت ولصقت ولم تعذب نفسك أن تبحث هل هذه الآية موجودة ام لا


*
هل انت تنكر أن الأيه موجوده 

*


> . تكلم يسوع بهذا ورفع عينيه نحو السماء وقال ايها الآب قد أتت الساعة.مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك ايضا
> 2  اذ اعطيته سلطانا على كل جسد ليعطي حياة ابدية لكل من اعطيته.
> 3  وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته.
> 4  انا مجدتك على الارض.العمل الذي اعطيتني لاعمل قد اكملته.
> ...


*
لم أرى في كل الأيه اللتي قمت بعرضها شيءيدعو فيه المسيح أتباعه لعبادته والايمان بألوهيته

أم هناك هناك معانا أخرى للأيه لا أفقهها

وشكرا


*


----------



## My Rock (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*حبايب... محبة و فادي.. ما بقى لي شئ ارد عليه... ربنا يبارككم و يعوض تعب محبتكم*


----------



## Fadie (13 سبتمبر 2006)

الاستاذ الغالى ماى روك ربنا يباركك

نأتى الى شبهة ليس احد صالح الا الله و ندمر الشبهة بل و نوضح لاهوت المسيح منها

يقول الاستاذ



> *و في إنجيل متى (20 / 16 ـ 17):
> 
> " و إذا واحد تقدم و قال: أيها المعلم الصالح أي صلاح أعمل لتكون لي الحيوة الأبدية؟ فقال (المسيح) له: و لماذا تدعوني صالحا؟ ليس أحد صالحا إلا واحد و هو الله. و لكن إذا أردت أن تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا "[5] .
> 
> اذا لقد نفى يسوع عليه السلام بكل صراحة عن نفسه الصلاح، و لعل المقصود به الصلاح الذاتي المطلق أي القداسة الذاتية المطلقة، و أثبته لله الواحد فقط. و لا أدل من هذا على نفيه الألوهية عن نفسه، إذا كان عليه السلام لم يرض بأن يوصَفَ حتى بالصالح فقط، فكيف يمكن أن يرضى بأن يوصَف بأنه إلـهنا و ربنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
من اين جئت بنفى المسيح لألوهيته من الايات يا اخ؟؟؟

هل قال المسيح انا لست صالحا

ام سأله لماذا تدعونى صالحا؟؟؟

واحدة واحدة و نشوف مع بعض

يوضح لنا الكتاب المقدس ان الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا و اعوزهم مجد الله و انه ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد

اى انه لا يوجد انسان واحد صالح و كامل من اول ايامه الى أخرها...الجميع اخطأوا و اعوزهم مجد الله (يسوع المسيح بهاء مجد الله عب1:8)

نأتى اذن لهذا الرجل الذى جاء يقول ليسوع ايها المعلم الصالح

هل هذا الرجل يعرف ان المسيح هو الله؟؟؟

بالطبع لا و لكنه دعاه بالصالح فى نفس الوقت الذى لا يوجد فيه صالح الا الله فقط !!!

اذن هناك خطأ فى المفاهيم لدى هذا الرجل و اراد ان يوضح المسيح لهذا الرجل هذا الخطأ انه لا يوجد انسان صالح و بكل تأكيد هذا الشخص لم يكن يعرف ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد بل كان يكلمه كشخص عاديا و نحن نعرف انه لا يوجد اى شخص عادى صالح بل الله كلى الكمال و القدرة هو فقط الصالح

فحين يقول المسيح لماذا تدعونى صالحا هو لا ينفى الصلاح عن نفسه مطلقا بل على العكس فالمسيح هو الراعى الصالح و هو الذى لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد فى فمه مكر و تحدى الجميع ان يبكتوه على خطية

و لكنه اراد ان يبين لهذا الشخص (الذى لا يدرك ان المسيح هو الله و يعتقد انه انسان فقط) انه لا يوجد انسان صالح بل الله فقط

و حين يقول ان الصالح فقط هو الله و فى نفس الوقت هو ايضا صالح ولم يفعل خطية فهذا اعلان عجيب عن لاهوته

اتمنى تكون فهمت


----------



## My Rock (13 سبتمبر 2006)

ThE GrEaT OnE قال:


> *_______________________________________________________________________*
> 
> *و في إنجيل متى (20 / 16 ـ 17): *
> 
> ...


 
متى 20 العدد 16 و 17
16وقالَ يَسوعُ: "هكذا يَصيرُ الآخِرونَ أوَّلينَ، والأوَّلونَ آخِرينَ".
 وكانَ يَسوعُ صاعدًا إلى أُورُشليمَ، فأخذَ التَّلاميذَ الاثني عشَرَ على اَنفِرادٍ، وقالَ لهُم في الطَّريقِ:

مش تنقل الشاهد صحيح الاول؟

المهم, انا حنقذك و اقولك الشاهد الصحيح هو الاصحاح 19 العدد 17

و تفسير الكتاب المقدس:

جاء هذا الشاب وكأنه يمثّل الأغنياء، وجاءت إجابة السيِّد تكشف عن إمكانيّة دخول الأغنياء الملكوت خلال الباب الضيق. ولكن قبل أن يجيبه على سؤاله قال له: "*لماذا تدعوني صالحًا؟! ليس أحد صالحًا إلا واحد وهو الله" *[17].إنه لم يقل "لا تدعوني صالحًا"، إنّما رفض أن يدعوه هكذا كمجرد لقب، ما لم يؤمن بحق أنه الصالح وحده. فقد اِعتاد اليهود على دعوة رجال الدين بألقابٍ لا تليق إلا بالله وحده، وقد أراد السيِّد تحذيرهم بطريقة غير مباشرة. وكأنه السيِّد يقول له: إن آمنت بي أنا الله فلتقبلني هكذا وإلا فلا. هذا وقد أكّد السيِّد نفسه أنه صالح، فيقول: *"أنا هو الراعي الصالح" *(يو 10: 11)، كما يقول: *"من منكم يبكِّتني على خطيّة؟"* (يو 8: 46) 


كما لا ننسى ان الشخص قال له صالح, المسيح لم يرفض هذا اللقب, بل اكده بأن الصلاح هو صفة الهية و هي من صفته ايضا

كما نسيت ان المسيح نسب الصلاح الى نفس بقوله

يوحنا 10​11أنا الرّاعي الصالِـحُ، والرّاعي الصالِـحُ يُضحِّي بِحياتِهِ في سبـيلِ الخِرافِ. 12وما الأجيرُ مِثلُ الرّاعي، لأنَّ الخِرافَ لا تَخصُّهُ. فإذا رأى الذِئبَ هاجِمًا، ترَكَ الخِرافَ وهرَبَ، فيَخطَفُ الذِئبُ الخِرافَ ويُبدِّدُها. 13وهوَ يَهرُبُ لأنَّهُ أجيرٌ لا تَهُمُّهُ الخِرافُ.
14أنا الرّاعي الصالِـحُ، أعرِفُ خِرافي وخِرافي تَعرِفُني، 15مِثلَما يَعرِفُني الآبُ وأعرِفُ أنا الآبَ، وأُضَحِّي بحَياتي في سَبـيلِ خِرافي. 16ولي خِرافٌ أخرى مِنْ غَيرِ هذِهِ الحَظيرةِ، فيَجِبُ علَيَّ أنْ أقودَها هيَ أيضًا. ستَسمَعُ صوتي، فتكونُ الرَّعِيَّةُ واحدةً والرّاعي واحدًا.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ma7aba (14 سبتمبر 2006)

> هل انت تنكر أن الأيه موجوده


فعلا جهل وليس من بعده جهل أنت جلبت ان الآية رقم 1 من الإصحاح 19 تقول 
نجيل يوحنا (19 / 1ـ 3):

" تكلم يسوع بهذا و رفع عينيه نحو السماء و قال: أيها الآب قد أتـت الساعة. و هذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإلـه الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته ".
أنا قلت لك أنك لم تفتح الأنجيل بحياتك بل اخذت بكل ببغائية وعدم تفكير وجلبت الشبهة من موقع إسلامي خاليمن المصداقية وجلبتها لهنا وظننت انك حررت القدس والدليل على ان رقم الإصحاح هو 17 وليس 19 فاستغرب من مصداقية موقع لا ينقل حتى رقم الإصحاح الصحيح


> لم أرى في كل الأيه اللتي قمت بعرضها شيءيدعو فيه المسيح أتباعه لعبادته والايمان بألوهيته
> 
> أم هناك هناك معانا أخرى للأيه لا أفقهها


سؤال مامعنى أنا والآب واحد مامعنى انا وانت واحد مامعنى ان كل ماهو لي فهو لك وكل ماهو لك فهو لي  ممكن تعطينا المعنى لنشوف شو فهمت انت واحد يكلم الله ويقول له كل ماهو لك فهو لي لأننا واحد ماذا يكون يقصد


----------



## rita kolta (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الأناجيل الأربعة ورسائل بولس ويوحنا تنفي ألوهية المسيح*

​بسم الثالوث الاقدس

كنت في مرة بقرأ مقالات علي النت مثل أي خادمة مسيحية أورثوذوكسية.. و عاجبني أوي مقال يرد علي التشكيكات في كتابنا المقدس... و بعدما قرأت ما قاله The great one
لاقيت اني ممكن أقتبسله جزء من المقال ده.. تالما هو عايز ينصحنا اننا نقرأ جيدا كتابنا (الذي درسنا بالتفصيل أكثر من مرة)
أود بس ان أعرفك شئ..  اللي عشان يقرأ و تفهم ما بداخل الكتاب المقدس, للزم يكون مولود من الماء و الروح, أي متنصر أي مسيحي... فا لابد ان تعرف جيدا ان من المستحيل ان تؤمن بما هو مكتوب و لكن من تاممكن ان تقتنع به..
أنا أعلم جيدا ام من الممكن انم تقرئوا الكتاب المقدس بعدما تنتهوا من قراءة القرآن الكريم..  و ها هي بعض الستور التي أجد انها ترد علي ما انت تريد ان تعرفه كعلم فقط و ليست مهاجما كما تقول...

"والقانون الذي تقبله جميع الكنائس الإنجيلية والتقليدية يبدأ بالقول :
 نؤمن بإله واحد .
والواقع أن العقل السليم يحكم بأن علة العلل لا بد أن تكون واحدة فقط ,لأنه يستحيل التسليم بوجود علّتين أو أكثر ,غير محدودتين سرمديتين ,غير متغيّرتين. ويتبرهن من الكتاب المقدس أن الله واحد في كمالاته من كونه يسمَّى أحياناً بإحدى كمالاته , كالقول إنه نور أو محبة أو حق أو روح . ونتعلم من وحدانية الله الاحتراس من تصوُّر وجوده جزئياً في السماء ,وجزئياً على الأرض لأنه إله واحد غير متجزّئ موجود بكماله في كل مكان. 
على أن المسيحيّة تؤمن بشخصية الله. أي انها لا تؤمن بأن هذا الإله الواحد مجرد قوة أو شيء ,بل هو شخص حي عاقل ,واجب الوجود بذاته ,له كل مقوّمات الشخصية ,في أكمل ما يمكن أن تشتمل عليه هذه المقومات من معانٍ. 
وإذا كان من المسلَّم به أن الشخصية تقوم دوماً على ثلاثة أركان هي : الفكر والشعور والإرادة ,وأن الله هو الشخصية الوحيدة الكاملة إذا قورن بغيره من شخصيات خلائقه ,لذلك كان لا بد أن نعرّف شخصية الله بأنها الشخصية الوحيدة الفكر والشعور والإرادة إذ هو أول كل شيء الإله المدرِك لذاته ,والمدرِك لكل شيء صنعه. وتؤمن المسيحيّة أن هذا الإله ,الشخص الحي الواحد ,ليس جسماً مادياً يمكن أن يُرى أو يُلمَس أو يُدرَك بالحواس البشرية ,فهو كما قال المسيح روح وهو أيضاً أبو الأرواح - عبرانيين 12 :9 - إذ خلق هذه على صورته كشبهه.
بيد أن المسيحيّة تؤمن بأن وحدانية الله جامعة ,أي أن الله ذو ثلاثة أقانيم : الآب والابن والروح القدس ,وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم إله واحد وجوهر واحد. ولا يعني المسيحيّون بتعدُّد الأقانيم أن الله ثلاثة جواهر ,لأن لفظ أقنوم لا يعني جوهر . فالمراد هنا بالجوهر الذات الواحدة ,أي انه الوحدة اللاهوتية. والمراد بالأقنوم واحد من الآب والابن والروح القدس. ومع ذلك فكلمة أقنوم - كسائر الألفاظ البشرية - قاصرة عن إيضاح حقيقة إلهية ,هي أن الله ثالوث في الأقنومية ,وواحد في الجوهر. ومن المعروف أن تعليم وحدانية الله وامتياز الأقانيم أحدها عن الآخر ومساواتها في الجوهر ,ونسبة أحدها للآخر لم يرد في الكتاب المقدس جملة واحدة بالتصريح به ,بل في آيات متفرقة. غير أن جوهر هذه الأمور منصوص عليه من أول الكتاب المقدس إلى آخره. ومن الأمور التي تثبت صحة هذا الاعتقاد وجوده في الاعلانات المتتابعة وانجلاؤه بالتدريج هكذا :
1ففي سفر التكوين تلميحات إلى تعليم الثالوث ,لا تُفهَم جلياً إلا بنور إعلانات بعدها ,كورود اسم الله في صيغة الجمع إلوهيم كقوله :
فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ إلوهيم السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ - تكوين 1 :1 - .
قال إلوهيم : نَعْمَلُ الْإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا - تكوين 1 :26 - .
وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الْإِله : هُوَذَا الْإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا - تكوين 3 :22 - .
هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ - تكوين 11 :7 - .
2في سفر التثنية تلميح إلى وجود الأقانيم الثلاثة في ذات الله ,إذ يقول : إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ : الرَّبُّ إِلهنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. فَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُوَتِكَ - تثنية 6 :4،5 - .
وجاءت لفظة إلهنا في هذه الآية بصيغة الجمع ,مع العلم أن القصد منها بيان الوحدانية.
3وفي سفر إشعياء النبي نقرأ : ثُمَّ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ السَّيِّدِ : مَنْ أُرْسِلُ ,وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا؟ - إشعياء 6 :8 - .
فهذه الآيات المجيدة تدل على أن الله واحد في الجوهر ,مثلَّث الأقانيم. ومن الأفضل قبل أن ندرس هذه العقيدة أو نبحثها البحث الكتابي المجرَّد ,أن نلمَّ بتاريخها في كنيسة المسيح ,وبالأفكار التي تناولتها حتى انتهت إلى وضعها النهائي الدائم غير المتغيّر."

و يقول أيضا القديس أثناسيوس الملقَّب بحامي الإيمان :

إن للآب أقنوماً ,وللابن أقنوماً ,وللروح القدس أقنوماً.
 ولكن الآب والابن والروح القدس لاهوت واحد ومجد متساوٍ ,وجلال أبدي معاً.
كما هو الآب ,كذلك الابن ,كذلك الروح القدس.
الآب غير مخلوق ,والابن غير مخلوق ,والروح القدس غير مخلوق.
الآب غير محدود ,والابن غير محدود ,والروح القدس غير محدود. 
الآب سرمد ,والابن سرمد ,والروح القدس سرمد.
 ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة سرمديين ,بل سرمد واحد.
 وكذلك ليس ثلاثة غير مخلوقين ,ولا ثلاثة غير محدودين ,بل واحد غير مخلوق وواحد غير محدود.
 وكذلك الآب ضابط الكل ,والابن ضابط الكل ,والروح ضابط الكل.


و كما قلت في البداية ان في ديانتكم لازم تقرأ القرآن الكريم الاول قبل ان تفرأ الكتاب المقدس... جميل جيدا انك تقرأ الانجيل و تجيب منة شواهد كثير علي الن المسيح له كل المجد و الكرامة ليس الاله بل نبيززز ليه تتعب نفسك و تجيب من آياتنا, ما تجيب من آياتك أسهلو ما هو ماليان مثل:
. يتحدّث القرآن عن المسيح باعتباره نبيَّاً ورسولاً وعبداً لله، ولكن ليس ابن الله:
أ. نبي: مريم 30:19 "قال إنّي عبد اللهِ آتاني الكتابَ وجعلني نبيّاً"
آل عمران 84:3 "وما أُوتيَ موسى وعيسى والنّبيونَ من ربّهم"
ب. رسولٌ: الصّف 6:61 "وإذ قال عيسى ابن مريم يا بني إسرائيل إنّي رسول الله إليكم"
المائدة 75:5 "ما المسيحُ ابن مريمَ إلا رسولٌ قد خلت من قبلِهِ الرُّسل"
ت. عبد الله: النّساء 172:4 "لن يستنكِفَ المسيحُ أن يكونَ عبداً لِلهِ"
الزّخرف 59:43 "إنّ هو إلا عبدٌ أنعمنا عليهِ وجعلناهُ مثلاً لبني إسرائيل"

و لو حتي كات المسيح نبي مش الاله (حاشا و موتا أموت لو قلت كده) لكن اي هو النبي بالزبالك؟؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الأناجيل الأربعة ورسائل بولس ويوحنا تنفي ألوهية المسيح*



ThE GrEaT OnE قال:


> بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> و بعد فمن  المعلوم أن أحد أهم العقائد التي ترتكز عليها الديانة النصرانية، العقيدة بإلـهية  السيد المسيح (على نبينا و عليه الصلاة و السلام)، و هذه العقيدة تشكل في الواقع  أحد الاختلافات الأساسية بين النصرانية و الإسلام. فكما نعلم، يعلمنا الإسلام أن  المسيح لم يكن إلا عبداً مخلوقاً لله عز و جل و رسولا نبيا كسائر الأنبياء من قبله،  في حين تقرر العقيدة النصرانية أن المسيح هو الله تعالى نفسه، و بتعبير أكثر  تفصيلا: هو شخص الابن من الذات الإلـهية: " الواحدة المؤلفة من ثلاثة  أشخاص "!  الذي تجسد و صار بشراً و جاء إلى هذا العالم بصورة إنسان مثلنا لكي يعيش بيننا ثم  يتألم و يصلب حتى تكون آلامه و دمه المسكوب على الصليب و موته وسيلة لتكفير خطيئة  البشر الأصلية التي ورثوها جميعا بالولادة عن أبيهم آدم، و يؤكد النصارى أن لا نجاة  لأحد من الخلق إلا إذا آمن بإلـهية المسيح و بكونه الله المتجسد و اعتقد بأنه صلب  و مات تكفيرا عن خطايانا.
> 
> ...



تحياتى لك أولا....
أنا مش هطول عليك انا هكتفى بكام كلمة بس وادعو الله ان تفهمهم
عنوان الموضع بيقول تنفى الاناجيل الاربعة وبولس الرسول الوهية المسيح 
بالنسبة لأنجيل يوحنا الذى بدء الانجيل بكلماته :
في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. هذا كان في البدء عند الله
وأنا تكفينى جدا هذه الاية فيوحنا يشهد ان الكلمة هو الله 
وبما ان ذكر فى القرأن ان عيسى ابن مريم كلمة الله القاها الى مريم...النساء 
فهذه شهادة بأن المسيح هو الله من القرأن...فمابالك تلميذه يوحنا
وذكرت ايضا عبارت مثل
انا فى الاب والاب في _ الذى رانى فقد راى الاب _ انا والاب واحد يوحنا 14 ، 30
فكل هذا ليس اعتراف بألوهيته...؟
وبالنسبة للأناجيل الاخرى علشان مطولش على حضرتك 
متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا كلهما ذكر قضية الصلب والالام ثم القيامة من الاموات ثم الصعود الى السموات 
وقيامة المسيح له المجد من الاموات شهادة كفاية باعترافهم بألوهيته 
لو حضرتك قريت الانجيل هتلاقى الكلام ده موجود 
أما بالنسبة بولس الرسول يكفينى ذكر أية واحدة تقول
أما من جهتى فحاشا لى أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى به قد صلب العالم لى وانا للعالم....غلاطية 6 : 14 
فهو يقول صليب ربنا.... كلمة ربنا يسوع المسيح لم تعنى الوهية بالنسبة لك ؟؟
فهذه ايه من احدى الرسائل 
أتمنى ان تفهم هذا الكلام​


----------



## lovebjw (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الأناجيل الأربعة ورسائل بولس ويوحنا تنفي ألوهية المسيح*




ThE GrEaT OnE قال:


> بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 1- (على نبينا و عليه الصلاة و السلام)،
> ...



سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح 
اولا انا بس حابب احط بين عيون حضرتك كام نقطة بسيطة 
عشان خير الكلام ما قل ودل 
ا- ماذا تعنى كلمة (على نبينا وعليه الصلاة والسلام ) مين اللى صلى ومين اللى اللى سمع الصلاة اخى المسلم مين اللى صلى على مين الله ولا الرسول محمد عشان ابقى عارف بس مش اكتر 
2- اولا المسيح مش بس مات على خطية ادام اللى حضرتك بتقول ان احنا معتقدين ان احنا متوراثينها ويظهر ان حضرتك ناسى ان كل الناس اخطاءت واعوزهم مجدا الله ( وكمان ان النفس لامارة بالسوء  (سورة يوسف ) ) وهنا طبعا لو حضرتك زى ما عارف ان حرف (ل) فى لامارة هنا يعنى التوكيد اى ان كل الناس بتخطى وتميل بالسوء ودا مش كلامى وبرضو مش كلام الله فى الكتاب المقدس لكن دا كتاب القران يا اخى المسلم .
3- مين اللى قال لحضرتك ان المسيحى بيعبد ثلاث الهة زى ما حضرتك كاتب .
4- كلمة فلم اجد دى مكتوب على اساس ان حضرتك قريت كتاب ايه انت متاكد ان انت قريت الكتاب المقدس طيب على العموم اقراءه تانى
5- التى هى بالطبع ليوحنا يعنى حضرتك تقسم كلمة الله فى الكتاب وتختار انت مين اللى قالها ومين اللى مش قالها ايه الكلام دا دا برضو كلام ناس عاقلين على العموم اقرا سورة مريم فى القران وشوف ايه هى صفات المسيح وهتعرف ان هو روح الله وكمان ان هو سلام الله ورحمة للعالمين وكمان خد بالك من رقم 71 اللتى تقول وان منكم الا ورادها وكان على ربك حتما مقضيا يعنى بمنتهى البساطة حضرتك داخل جهنم داخل جهنم حتى وحضرتك مسلم بس مش اكتر 
واصلى ان ربنا يفتح اعين اخواتى فى كل مكان لكى يعرفو مين هو الاله الحقيقى وحده يسوع المسيح له كل المجد والكرامة .


----------



## الفتاه المسلمه (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل الأناجيل الأربعة ورسائل بولس ويوحنا تنفي ألوهية المسيح؟*

^
^

اسمح لي يااخي الكريم اعقب على كلامك 

طيب لنفرض ان الله هو يسوع 


طيب اب يسوع نسيتوه ؟

مش هو اللي بعث لكم يسوع كي يكفر عن سيائتكم 

اللحين صار يسوع هو الله


طيب ابو يسوع فين ؟؟؟

ماات ؟ ولا ايه 

انا عايزاك تفهمني 


سبحان الله يمكن انت شايف حاجه انا مش شيفاها 

انتوا اصبحتوا تعبدون عيسى من دوون الله 


وجأتو بأدله من عندكم ان عيسى له كرامات 

وانه صالح 

طيب كلمه صالح دي احنا المسلمين بنطلقها على الرجل المؤمن اللي بيخاف ربه 

ونقول له صالح 

يعني المؤمن ممكن يصبح في يوم وليله الله ؟

طيب لنأخذ  بعض الادله على ان عيسى بشر مثلنا من منظور اخر 


هل الله ياكل ؟ 


هل الله ينام ؟

الله مستحيل يناام 

تقول الايه الكريم ( الله لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم لاتأخذه سنه ولانوم ) ايه الكرسي 

وتعني باان الله لا ينعس ولا ينام ابدا 

لو كاان عيسى هو الله هل معقول ان ينام الله ويغفل عن عباده 

انت تعرف لو كان الله بينام كان حيحصل ايه في الكون 


لو الله غفل لحظه وااحد عن الكون لتدمر الكون كله 


الله هو اللي بيسير الكون 

عيسى اشترك معنا بني البشر في كثير من صفات البشر 

ولقد اعطاه ربي بعض الكرامات من خلالها حكمتم عليه وقلتوا بانه هو الله

طيب سأزيدك من الشعر بيت

في اخر الزمان سيظهر لنا المسيح الدجال 


سمعت عنه ؟


وسيعطيه الله امور خارقه ليست لدى البشر 


سينزل المطر من السماء 

وستكون لديه جنته وناره 

وسيقتل ويحي القتيل مره اخرى 

ويفعل اشياء خارقه للعاده

مع العلم بأنه عبد كااااااااااافر
وهو في النار 

وسيدعي الالوهي 

هل يعني هذا بانه هو الله 

ربي سيرسله لبني البشر لكي يختبر ايمانهم 


فسأقول لكم لا تشركو بالله شي


ظلوا على دينكم ولكن لاتشركوا بعبادته احد 

اعبدوه وحده 

واخلصوا العباده له 


ربي يغفر كل الزلات وكل الاخطااء 


الا الشرك به 

انه لاظلم عظيم


----------



## lovebjw (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل الأناجيل الأربعة ورسائل بولس ويوحنا تنفي ألوهية المسيح؟*




الفتاه المسلمه قال:


> ^
> ^
> 
> اسمح لي يااخي الكريم اعقب على كلامك
> ...




اختى الكريمة ساقوم بالتعقيب على كلام حضرتيكى 
1.	عدم معرفتى بالديانة المسيحية لايعنى ان حضرتيكى عاملة بها واذا كانت كلمة صالح فى الاسلام تطلق على المومنين لكنها فى المسيحية تطلق على الله سبحانه وتعالى
2.	ان الله روح وليس جسد فبالتالى لايمكن ان نقول انه نائم او انه جاع لان الجسد هو الذى يحتاج الى النوم ويحتاج الى الاكل وبالتالى فان الذى كان يجوع ويحتاج الى النوم هو الجسد البشرى الذى اخذه السيد المسيح . وليس روح الله يا استاذتى لان الروح لاتحتاج للنوم.
3.	ام بخصوص المسيح الدجال فهذه من معتقدات الديانة الاسلامية وليست من معتقدات نحن المسيحين ودا اولا وكما ذكرت لحضرتيكى ان حهلكى او عدم علمكى بالديانة المسيحية لا يجعل منكى متحدثة باسم الديانة المسيحية .
4.	نحن لا نشرك فى عبادة الله لاننا نحن نعبد الله وحده لا شريك له  والنقطة كل اخوتنا المسيلمين بيعتقدو ان هم لوحدهم اللى فاهمين فى كل حاجة وان المسيحين يعتقدو ان يعبدون 3 من قال اننا نعبد ثلاثة  ( كلمة الله فى الكتاب المقدس تقول فى سفر تثنية : اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهك الها واحد ) فمن اين لاخواتى المسلمين ان يقولو اننا نعبد ثلاثة .


----------



## الفتاه المسلمه (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل الأناجيل الأربعة ورسائل بولس ويوحنا تنفي ألوهية المسيح؟*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*


----------



## My Rock (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل الأناجيل الأربعة ورسائل بولس ويوحنا تنفي ألوهية المسيح؟*

كفاية لف و دوراة يا مسلمة
عندك اضافة بالموضوع تفضلي اطرحيها, و الا كفاية جهل اسلامي في شئ لم تقرأي عنه بحياتك

كفاية هبل اسلامي و تكلم بمفاهيم اسلامية
الله يأكل و يشرب و ينام مفهومك الأسلامي الغبي عن التجسد بالمسيحية و هذا لا يمت بأي صلة بالأيمان المسيحي
لذلك اذهبي و اقرأي الكتاب المقدس و الأيمان المسيحي قبل التكلم بتفاهاتكم


----------



## hany_2010598 (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الأناجيل الأربعة ورسائل بولس ويوحنا تنفي ألوهية المسيح؟*

يسوع بتجسده فتح السموات على الارض وكشف لنامجد سر الثالوث الأقدس وما ينتظرنا من مجد سماوى فالمسيح بتجسده أعطى معنى للألام البشريه بأن جعلها طريقا للمجد السماوى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الأناجيل الأربعة ورسائل بولس ويوحنا تنفي ألوهية المسيح؟*

الأخ الحبيب ماى روك
++++ تحياتى وإحترامى لسعة إطلاعك ، مما جعلك تكتشف فوراً ، تلك الكذبة التى إبتدأ بها السائل سؤاله ، بأنه درس وإكتشف أشياء ، وها هى أقدمها لتناقشونى فيها .
++++ أما عن كل الأسئلة ، المبنية على عدم المعرفة بمعنى الأقانيم ، ومعنى التجسد ، ومعنى إتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت ... إلخ ، فكلها مقتولة بحثاً ، وصدرت بخصوصها الكتب التى لا يمكن حصرها لكثرتها ( ومنها كتيب موجود بمنتدانا المبارك هذا ، بعنوان : الإنجيل يجيب عن الطعن فى لاهوت المسيح ) ، ويمكنهم الرجوع لذلك بكل سهولة ، ويدرسوا بحق ، وليس بالكذب


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الأناجيل الأربعة ورسائل بولس ويوحنا تنفي ألوهية المسيح؟*

الأخ الحبيب ماى روك
++++ تحياتى وإحترامى لسعة إطلاعك ، مما جعلك تكتشف فوراً ، تلك الكذبة التى إبتدأ بها السائل سؤاله ، بأنه درس وإكتشف أشياء ، وبأنه يقدمها لنا لنناقشه فيها . + والمبنى على كذب لن يتولد منه إلاَّ الكذب والخداع والمراوغة واللف والدوران ، لأن روح الكذب لن يقود إلى الحق .
++++ أما عن كل الأسئلة ، المبنية على عدم المعرفة بمعنى الأقانيم ، ومعنى التجسد ، ومعنى إتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت ... إلخ ، فكلها مقتولة بحثاً ، وصدرت بخصوصها الكتب التى لا يمكن حصرها لكثرتها ( ومنها كتيب موجود بمنتدانا المبارك هذا ، بعنوان : الإنجيل يجيب عن الطعن فى لاهوت المسيح ) ، ويمكنهم الرجوع لذلك بكل سهولة ، ويدرسوا بحق ، وليس بالكذب .
++++ وأقول لإخوتى فى البشرية ، الذين يخادعون لكى يسألون : -  لماذا تفعلوا هذا ، بينما الطريق للسؤال – عندنا – سهل جداً ومفروش بالترحاب ، وليس بالأذية !!!!
+++ لا تخافوا أن تسألوا -- مباشرة -- بدون التستر تحت الحكايات والروايات الملفقة ، فإنكم لا تحتاجون إلى ذلك .
+++ إسئلوا عن كل شيئ ، بلا خوف من إساءة ، فليس عندنا إساءة للسائل ، بل إحترام وإهتمام بالإجابة ، بالحق والصدق ، فهكذا أمرنا روح الحق الذى نعبده .
((( أعتذر عن التكرار ، بسبب مشاكل فى مكتب النت )))


----------

